# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Gr. Rapids Press praises Amash endorsements, calls it a two-man race

## biles1234

http://www.mlive.com/politics/index....ramp_up_i.html

It's a podcast. Listen starting at the 15:30 mark. The podcast talks about the 3rd Congressional District race and talks about Justin's recent endorsements, praising Justin as the "non-establishment candidate" and how people across the district are buzzing about him, as well as calling it a two-man race.

----------


## brenden.b

Who is the other man in the two man race?

This is great news. I'd love to see the GR Press give him additional positive coverage. That would be huge.

----------


## libertybrewcity

id love to see some polling from that district, that's for sure!

----------


## biles1234

According to the podcast, it is Bill Hardiman.

Hardiman had the highest name recognition coming in, as he is an 8-year state senator and formerly the very popular mayor of Kentwood (a large suburb of Grand Rapids). 

Where Hardiman struggles are
1) his voting record (i.e. he voted for the extremely unpopular Michigan Business Tax (MBT))
2) lack of fundraising (Hardiman is likely a far drop off in 3rd place in cash after Justin Amash and establishment candidate Steve Heacock

----------


## Dark Aerow

> According to the podcast, it is Bill Hardiman.
> 
> Hardiman had the highest name recognition coming in, as he is an 8-year state senator and formerly the very popular mayor of Kentwood (a large suburb of Grand Rapids). 
> 
> Where Hardiman struggles are
> 1) his voting record (i.e. he voted for the extremely unpopular Michigan Business Tax (MBT))
> 2) lack of fundraising (Hardiman is likely a far drop off in 3rd place in cash after Justin Amash and establishment candidate Steve Heacock


Hardimann has the most signs around my area. gonna try to make some time to go out and put up a bunch of Amash signs later this week.

I see a lot of Amash signs, no signs for heacock (I dont really see heacock as much of a threat), and the most signs for Hardimann.  His supporters appear to like signs...or something.

We need to highlight that Hardimann voted for the crippling MBT, most people don't know that and it would turn a lot of people away from him...maybe I could make a video...hmm...

----------


## biles1234

Are you down near Kentwood?

Kentwood is a Hardiman stronghold, as he was the former mayor there. However, the indication has come that Kentwood is pretty evenly split between Amash and Hardiman.

It truly depends where you go. In Cascade township, Grandville and some areas of Grand Rapids, Justin's signs are dominating the other candidates. There was one block in NW Grand Rapids with 5 "Don't Tread on Me" flags and about 6 Justin Amash signs on the one block alone.

Most of the Heacock support I have seen is in SE Grand Rapids or East Grand Rapids

----------


## Dark Aerow

> Are you down near Kentwood?
> 
> Kentwood is a Hardiman stronghold, as he was the former mayor there. However, the indication has come that Kentwood is reptty evenly split between Amash and Hardiman.
> 
> It truly depends where you go. In Cascade township, Grandville and some areas of Grand Rapids, Justin's signs are dominating the other candidates. There was one block in NW Grand Rapids with 5 "Don't Tread on Me" flags and about 6 Justin Amash signs on the one block alone.
> 
> Most of the Heacock support I have seen is in SE Grand Rapids or East Grand Rapids



Thats the area I travel in and around the most on a day to day basis.  Although, when I go elsewhere and I do see more Amash signs.  but in that area I see 4 hardimann signs for every amash sign I see.

----------

